# Vest/Chest Protector



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Been searching and researching chest protectors for my Golden Retriever. Too many to choose from, what brands are you guys and gals liking? Looking for a nice fit that will not affect the dogs movement and also would like one that he will not get too hot wearing.
Been leaning towards the Remington, but have also had Skid Plate and Sylmar body guard recomended?


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

skid plate, Or avery vest if its cold out.


----------



## deer68 (Mar 16, 2004)

Skid Plate has been good for my GSP. You can tighten or loosen it to make it fit just right. Have seen it used on a couple other dogs and it made me go out and buy one. Good Luck!!


----------

